# In Ground Fencing for LGD's?



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

Is anyone using an in ground dog containment system, alongside normal goat fencing? Would love to hear success and failure stories before I invest. I have a wonderful LGD, but she doesn't think her territory is big enough and wants to make sure everything is A-OK beyond the fence. As everyone knows if a LGD wants out, they get out. She went too far the other night, when I found my outdoor furniture pillow in the goat pen hidden under the straw.........LOL


----------

